# What is the best timeshare near Barcelona?



## Quilter (Feb 26, 2020)

Are there timeshares near Barcelona?  If so, have you had an experience at one?


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 26, 2020)

Depends on what you mean by 'near'. I think there's one in Barri Gotic (sp) in the city- a very desirable area. We've exchanged  (RCI) into Somni di Cambrils about 50 km S, down the coast. 45 minute train ride into Barca. It was OK and the town of Cambrils was a winner, though using it as a base to explore Barca would be impractical. Like most European TSs, they're not IN the cities, where Americans want to be.

Jim


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 26, 2020)

There are some t/s in Tarragona, about a 50 minute train ride into Barcelona, so check into that area too. Our upcoming cruise ends there 9/5/2020 (Corona virus BEGONE!!). I'd researched the train into the city from the port, but then learned that Royal Caribbean will provide transportation into Barcelona, where we will spend 2 nights before flying to Bordeaux and onward to the Dordogne region of France.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 29, 2020)

So we have an upcoming trip SOON that includes 2 TS weeks in surrounding areas (Costa Brava & Menorca), + some shorter stays in Barcelona and other destinations. (I'm not too optimistic this trip will happen because of coronavirus, preparing myself for disappointment while keeping fingers crossed...)

But fwiw, having decided we'd rather be in the city than spend time commuting back and forth, here's the 3-BR private rental in Barcelona I have reserved thru booking.com... highly rated there, you can read their reviews - convenient and very reasonable - our cost will be, if I don't have to cancel, only $514 for 4 nights:









						BCN Stays, Barcelona, Spain
					

Located in Barcelona, 1.8 miles from Nova Icaria Beach and a 5-minute walk from Sagrada Familia, BCN Stays has air-conditioned accommodations with a patio...




					www.booking.com


----------

